# New Prepper item



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Picked up a Remmington Versa Max excellent condition. $450. I couldn't say no. My wife doesn't believe it just followed me home. From what I read these are very durable. Something new to put meat in the freezer.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I personally own a Remington 887 Nitro Mag Tactical, love the gun, it's a well built gun and was not expensive at all, my one buddy had a Versa Max when they first came out 08 if I'm not mistaken, 3 1/2 inch loads were brutal in it though. Hopefully they solved that little problem, good solid gun though, he loved dragging it on the ground behind him when we were turkey hunting. I have a Mossberg 835 Ulti Mag Tactical Turkey and in my opinion the gun handles 3 1/2's better. But the Versa Max is a solid gun good find and good luck with it !


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

lucky you ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, enjoy it ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I hear it's a must have gun in prepping .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice pick up. Ain't it great the way they follow you home!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice Rug!


----------

